# Help support Reptacular Animals. They care for many abandoned, & injured animals



## spikethebest (Aug 22, 2013)

Help support Reptacular Animals. They care for many abandoned, rescued, injured animals, and use them for after school enrichment programs and summer camps. Helping animals and teaching kids... what a great combination!!

Hello Animal Lovers,The Reptacular family is in need of new cages. Our babies are growing up too fast and we don't have the funds to keep up with the growth. Every little bit counts. Please help us out to create the best home for all these feathery, scaly, slimy, furry friends. Thank you .

http://www.gofundme.com/41anl8

This is my girlfriend, and she is the owner of Reptacular Animals, and we are trying to provide new homes for many of our animals. Any help you can give would be much appreciated. 

Note.. For large donations, I would be willing to give tortoise stickers, mazuri tortoise food, or leopard tortoises (that are in the ground incubating) to people if desired. 

We are located in Los Angeles, California. This is NOT a scam, I have been verified by many many members on this forum.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 26, 2013)

They have raised so far $250.00! 

Help keep it going!!

If you make a donation of $100 or more, you will get a private 2 hour tour of the ranch!

The Reptacular Ranch has over 400 animals (not including all the insects!)

Just a few of the animals we have in there GIANT collection:

Reptiles - Snakes, Lizards, Black Throat Monitors, Savannah Monitors, Iguanas, Turtles, Tortoises, Breaded Dragons, Uromastyx, Water Dragons, Blue Tongue Skinks, Leopard Geckos, Legless Lizards
Birds - Love Birds, Doves, Conurs, Macaws, Parrots, Pigoens
Farm animals - Alpacas, Sheep, Goats, Cows, Pigs, 1 month old baby Goat, 2 month old baby minature Cow, 
Chickens, Silky Chickens, Ducks, Turkeys
Horses, Ponies, Mini-horses, 
Insects - Roaches, Spiders, Tarantulas, Scorpions, Millipeds, Centipeds, Beetles, Crabs, Superworms, 
Furry Animals - Rabbits, Guniea Pigs, Rats, Mice, Chinchillas, Hamsters
Frogs and Toads

AND MUCH MORE!!!!!!!!

SO GO MAKE A DONATION!!! Then PM me, and I will arrange for the private tour. 

Ranch is in Los Angeles, California.


----------

